

Tech Company Pay - Salaries at Google/Apple/Twitter - staunch
http://techcompanypay.com/

======
liuwei6
I don't know how they get the salary and if it is overall package. I use the
following 3 sites 1\. <http://www.glassdoor.com> self-reported, and has bonus,
etc, mostly average 2\. <http://www.payscale.com> from survey and research,
have different segmentation based on experience, etc 3\.
<http://www.salarylist.com> real individual salary from government, not
updated often, last update seems is 2010

------
fatbat
Site was not working for me when I tried. :(

------
msg
XXXXXed out the user name. You might want to scrub your exceptions before
showing them to the user...

Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: User XXXXX already has more
than 'max_user_connections' active connections in
/home/XXXXX/techcompanypay.com/find.php on line 8 Could not connect to mysql
server.

------
durzagott
The "search as you type" feature is frustrating and, frankly, rubbish.

~~~
shaggyfrog
Ugh, yes. It almost brought my iPhone 3G to a halt.

------
felipernb
I'm pretty sure they weren't expecting the traffic generated by Hacker News
and Techcrunch, it fails all the time

------
KenCochrane
Looks like this post and the one on techcrunch has flooded the site with
traffic and it can't handle the load

------
SODaniel
This website is REALLY good at making everyone outside of San Francisco/NY
really underpaid.

~~~
mrchess
Don't forget that cost of living is different per state so while you may make
six-figures in the Valley, you could live the same lifestyles with less in
other states. Check out this calculator:
[http://cgi.money.cnn.com/tools/costofliving/costofliving.htm...](http://cgi.money.cnn.com/tools/costofliving/costofliving.html)

~~~
tzs
I'm curious how that works for New York City. That calculator gives quite a
range. For what I make in a small town in the Pacific Northwest, it says the
equivalent is something like $110k in Queens, $120k in Brooklyn, and $160k in
Manhattan (I don't remember the exact numbers).

From what I've read, New York has really good public transportation, so one
could live in any of those areas and work in another of them reasonably. How
does that affect what companies actually pay there? Are salaries in Manhattan
actually higher in accordance with the Manhattan cost of living, or does the
presence of nearby, cheaper, areas bring the pay down?

------
beaker
Sorry for the rant but what do you offer? Your site doesn't load at all? How
are you not a spammer?

An error occurred in the application and your page could not be served. Please
try again in a few moments.

If you are the application owner, check your logs for details.

~~~
ya3r
All I get is an "Application Error"

------
samdelagarza
the mysql is crashing under the strain placed on the site. Time to take it a
few notches up in technology used, no? (nosql, etc.)

Interesting site btw, good work.

------
beaker
You honestly should delete this post, it doesn't represent your startup well.
Maybe I'm wrong.

